# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  ارتجاع المرئ ما هو  وكيفية علاجه؟

## نادين

ارتجاع المرئ :  هو ارتجاع حموضة المعدة Heart Burn ... 

هو مرض ارتجاع حموضة المعدة يحدث عن اندفاع عصارة المعدة والتي تحتوي على حموضة عالية إلى أسفل المريء . 

ويشتكي معظم المرضى عادة من آلام وحرقان في المنطقة السفلية من الصدر أو كما هو متعارف عليه يشعر المريض بالحرقان . 

وعندما تكون كميات العصارة المرتجعة كبيرة ومتكررة على مدى فترة طويلة من الزمن تبدأ بطانة المريء بالالتهابات المزمنة والتي سوف نتعرض إليها لاحقا وعادة يشعر المريض بحرقان في المنطقة السفلية من الصدر، ولكن في بعض الأحيان يشعر المريض بأعراض أخرى أهمها مراره في الطعم، أو صعوبة في البلع، أو تغيير في نبرة الصوت، أو ربو متكرر أو ضيق في التنفس، أو آلام في الصدر شبيهة بالذبحة الصدرية، أو التهابات متكررة في الحنجرة والقصبات الهوائية . 

يصيب هذا المرض عدد كبير من السكان وتقدر الإحصائيات أن 40% من الناس يشتكون من حرقان لبعض الوقت، و يكون المرض شديداً في أقل من 10% من السكان . 

كيفية علاج مرض ارتجاع حموضة المعدة ؟

 في كثير من الأحيان، يستطيع المريض بمساعدة الطبيب الأخصائي بالسيطرة على هذا المرض عن طريق تغيير نمط الحياة، وأنواع الأكل وتعاطي أنواع من الأدوية الخاصة 

وهذا يتلخص في الخطوات التالية : 

1- تجنب بعض المأكولات: التي ينتج عن تناولها ارتجاع في المريء مثل الكاكاو، والشاي، والقهوة، والبهارات، والنعناع، والأكلات الدهنية، والطماطم، وعصير البرتقال والليمون، والمشروبات الكحولية . 

2 -تجنب التدخين: حيث أن النيكوتين يهيج غشاء المعدة لإفراز حموضة عالية، كما أن نفس المادة تقوم بارتخاء الصمام السفلي للمريء والذي ينتج عنه ارتجاع في الحموضة . 

3- الحمية الغذائية: لخفض الوزن إلى الوزن الطبيعي، باستشارة الطبيب . 

4- تجنب الأكل عموما قبل النوم: بمدة لاتقل عن 2-3 ساعات . 

5- تناول بعض الأدوية: الخافضة للحموضة ومتوفرة مثل الشراب الأبيض الخافض للحموضة، أو حبوب خاصة لخفض الحموضة في المعدة مثل التاجاميت، الزانتاك، البيسيد، أوالأكسد وكذلك اللوسك، واللانزور، أو البانتازول . 

متى يجب أن تعرض نفسك على استشاري الجهاز الهضمي ؟

 عندما يكون الحرقان مستمرًا، ومتكررًا لأكثر من مرتين أسبوعيا ويسبب الإزعاج وبعد محاولة تغيير نمط الحياة ونمط الغذاء عندها يجب مراجعة الاستشاري . إن الإهمال في هذه الحالات يعرض بطانة المريء إلى بعض المضاعفات الجانبية والتي يمكن تجنبها عند الفحص المبكر . ومنها الآلام الشديدة في المنطقة الصدرية الشبيهة بآلام القلب، تضيق المريء، نزيف جدار المريء، وتغييرات في بطانة المريء . إن بعض الأعراض الجانبية عادة تدل على مضاعفات جانبية خطرة وأهمها صعوبة البلع وهو شعور المريض بعدم القدرة على إنزال النزيف وهذا ينتج عن التهابات مزمنة وتقرحات في جدار المريء ،الشرقة المتكررة وهذا ناتج عن اندفاع حموضة المعدة ومحتويات المريء من أكل وفضلات أخرى إلى القصبة الهوائية، وينتج عنه السعال المتكرر، وضيق في التنفس وتغيير في الصوت

ما هي التحاليل الضرورية لتشخيص الحالة ؟ 

من الممكن أن يحتاج الطبيب الاستشاري إلى بعض الفحوصات المخبرية الخاصة مثل : 

1.الأشعةفي هذا التحليل يتناول المريض صبغة خاصة وبعدها يقوم أخصائي الأشعة بأخذ صور خاصة للمريء وعادة لا يحتاج هذا التحليل إلى أي أدوية وريدية أو أدوية مهدئة . 

2.منظار المريءوفي هذا التحليل يقوم استشاري الجهاز الهضمي وبعد إعطاء المريض بعض الأدوية المهدئة في الوريد لفحص بطانة المريء، والمعدة والاثنى عشر عن طريق إدخال جهاز المنظار وهي أنبوبة رفيعة من فتحة الفم وهو من أهم التحاليل للتعرف على كثير من أمراض المريء . 

3.الفحص الحركي للمريء: وفي هذا التحليل يقوم الدكتور المختص بإدخال أنبوبة خاصة عن طريق الأنف لفحص الحركة ويستغرق هذا التحليل تقريبا النصف ساعة . أما فحص درجة الحموضةفيستغرق وقت التحليل 24 ساعة، يقوم المريض بعد تثبيت الأنبوبة من الأنف بحياته اليومية بصورة طبيعية . ... 


المصدر 
الجبهة المصرية

----------


## kura

شكرا لك على مشاركتك الكريمة

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

